# Doc And Scotty's Secret Stash



## Doc (23/4/10)

Hey Brewers,

A quick headsup about another new little side project aiming to get special beers on draft in Sydney.

Every two weeks (on a Friday at 4pm a Harts Pub) Scotty and I are going to release a special beer. It will be 2-3 kegs worth only.
We will create a buzz about it via the Social networks, looking to get followers to try and guess what the beer is. Prob not for the first one, but we are hoping to have a prize as incentive.

The first of Doc and Scotty's Secret Stash is NEXT Friday (April 30).
We have already locked in some great beers, but I'm also willing to take requests. The premise is that the beer is from an Oz Micro (typically East Coast), and either hasn't been seen in Sydney or is very special and hard to get. ie. It must be WORTHY.

So if you aren't on Twitter, then sign up and follow @HartsPub here and @DRsOrdersBrewin here @Beeraholix here or follow Harts Pub on Facebook.

Beers,
Doc

Disclaimer: I'm not making any money with this. I'm involved to try and get quality craft beer available to beer geeks in Sydney.


----------



## brettprevans (23/4/10)

Doc said:


> Hey Brewers,
> 
> A quick headsup about another new little side project aiming to get special beers on draft in Sydney.
> 
> ...


your a champion of the cause Doc. 
stuff like this that makes me think i should really be trying to crack the brew scene and ditch my job
lucky sydneysiders


----------



## Duff (23/4/10)

If any of the Sydney folk want to meet up for a beer, I'll be there next Friday afternoon from around 4.30 - 6.30pm.

Cheers.


----------



## revdrjbob (23/4/10)

Sounds awesome Scotty and Doc, now I just have to earn some more Dad Points for a trip to Sydney minus the midgets...

TIM


----------



## Gerard_M (23/4/10)

Duff said:


> If any of the Sydney folk want to meet up for a beer, I'll be there next Friday afternoon from around 4.30 - 6.30pm.
> 
> Cheers.



I will be there Brett & the rest of "F-Troop" will be tagging along so no chance of a late night.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (12/5/10)

This weeks Doc & Scotty's Secret Stash @HartsPub postponed until Fri May 21. It is so secret the freight company couldn't pickup and deliver. It will be worth the wait though.

Doc


----------



## fraser_john (12/5/10)

Damn living in some quiet backwater, damn it to heck.


----------



## Doc (13/5/10)

In an amazing turn of events, Scottys screams to the freight company have been heard.
After sitting waiting to be picked up and transported for 6 days, it finally arrived in under 24 hours. Woot.

So, Doc & Scotty's Secret Stash will be avail @HartsPub at 4pm Friday. 
The secret stash beer this week is Bridge Road Chestnut Lager.
Come get it. It won't last long.

Doc


----------

